# hover effekt manuell aktivieren ?!



## JSchreiber (9. Februar 2004)

Folgendes möchte ich OHNE Java - nur mit CSS lösen:

Und zwar geht es darum, daß ich erstmalig eine Seite lade, auf der ein Menü zu sehen ist und man sich auch sofort im News-Bereich befindet.

Jetzt möchte ich, daß der Menüpunkt  NEWS in meinem Menü so aussieht, als wäre ich vorher mit der Maus drübergefahren und der hover oder active effekt wäre eingetreten.

ich weiß, daß ich dem text dort einfach in meinem HTML Bereich die gleichen Farbwerte oder sonstwas zuweisen könnte - das möchte ich aber vermeiden.

Ich würde gerne auf die Definitionen meiner *.css Datei zurückgreifen !

Ich hoffe jemand hat mein Problem verstanden und kann mir dabei helfen !

Vielen Dank

Jörn


----------



## Gottox (10. Februar 2004)

1. Es heisst JAVASCRIPT und nicht JAVA!

2. So wie ich es verstanden habe, willst du den aktiven Menüpunkt hervorheben. In CSS ist mir keine Möglichkeit das mit CSS zu realisieren...


----------



## santange (12. Februar 2004)

Was für einen Browser setzt du ein?

Netscape oder Mozilla?


----------



## prefix (13. Februar 2004)

ohne javascript ginge das nur per asp/php!

rein mit css ist das nicht lösbar!


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. Februar 2004)

falls ich das nicht falsch verstanden habe, geht das schon.

mache aus deiner Link-Formatdefinition für :hover, welche wahrscheinlich ca. so aussieht:

```
a:hover{weissdergeier:irgendwas;}
```


```
#aktiverMenupunkt,a:hover{weissdergeier:irgendwas;}
```

Dann musst du dem betreffenden Menupunkt nur die ID "aktiverMenupunkt" verpassen, und er sollte formatiert werden wie ein :hover-Link.


----------



## prefix (14. Februar 2004)

> #aktiverMenupunkt,a:hover{weissdergeier:irgendwas;}



und welche funktion hat dieses css-konstrukt, ausser dass du der id "aktiverMenupunkt" gar nichts zuweist, dafür aber die pseudoklasse a:hover neu für das gesamte dokument definierst?


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. Februar 2004)

Warum wird der ID #aktiverMenupunkt nix zugewiesen

Er möchte den einen Menupunkt genauso formatieren, wie seine hover-Links....

Angenommen seine ganzen hover-links sind blau und fett, dann notiert er :
	
	
	



```
#aktiverMenupunkt,a:hover{font-weight:bold;color:Blue;}
```
 .... und der Link mit der ID "aktiverMenupunkt" wird dann auch ohne zu hovern dargestellt, wie seine Hover-Links.

Er soll a:hover nicht neu definieren.. sondern dieses Format zusätzlich der ID #aktiverMenupunkt zuweisen....   dann ist :hover nicht neu definiert, und #aktiverMenupunkt sind sehr wohl Formate zugewiesen.... oder


----------

